# Considering Pocket Entry Door at top of stairs



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Even if it is a supporting wall, a proper header will take care of that. Ever seen a basement stair without a door at the top, that should answer that question. But I don't like doors to stairways that are used by sleepy people, personal opinion. IRC code says a door can not open over a stairway without a landing. Pocket door does not swing, so not sure how that would be handled. Check local code.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Code requires the door between living areas and a garage to be a steel door. You will not get this type of door for a pocket door.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Is this a door that is going to be seperating the inside living space from the outside? If so i don't think a pocket door is going to give you a good seal for weather/bugs.


----------



## snsdiy (Jan 5, 2009)

*Pocket door at top of stairway...*



ponch37300 said:


> Is this a door that is going to be seperating the inside living space from the outside?


No. The stairway opens into an entry hallway between the kitchen (door) and an addition section with its own entrance. A door to the back yard also goes out on the other side of the hall. We want to finish this to create a mud room type of space. 

Since its not 'really' living space, I suppose fire doors on the two entries (kitchen and extension) might satisfy code. Eventually, we'll finish the extension as an in-law apt. 

We don't have room for a door to open in because it would interfere with the two entry doors. And, opening over the stairway just isn't acceptable (even if within code)... been there done that and its a real pain.

Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## jensenconstruction (Jun 6, 2006)

Bob Mariani said:


> Code requires the door between living areas and a garage to be a steel door. You will not get this type of door for a pocket door.


 
Code requires that the door from the garage to living space be fire rated, it does not necessarily need to be steel. As stated above you will not be able to find a fire rated pocket door.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

do you know of wood doors that are the required 2 hour fire rated with self closing hinges (also a requirement) But it seems this door is at a mud room so none of this applies.


----------

